# ما زال كفيل



## Stephen Schmidt

السلام عليكم
في الجملة التالية:
لكنها لا تساوي شيئاً لو قارناها بحلبات المدن الهائلة. رغم ذلك فالأقواس المصنوعة من الفولاذ و الإسمنت الذي يرتفع لآلاف الأقدام *ما زالت كفيلة* بحبس أنفاس فتاة القرية.
هل نقول الذي يرتفع لآلاف الأقدام *ما زالت كفيلة*
ام* ما زال كفيل؟*


----------



## cherine

المؤنث في ما زالت عائد على الأقواس، لذا أظن السؤال هو: هل "الذي" صواب أم خطأ؟  وربما "الذي" عائد على الإسمنت، لكن أظن أن استخدام "التي" كان سيكون أفضل.


----------



## Stephen Schmidt

أعتقد أن الجملة ينبغي أن تكون
فالأقواس المصنوعة من الفولاذ، والإسمنت الذي يرتفع لآلاف الأقدام *ما زال كفيلاً* بحبس أنفاس فتاة القرية.​


----------



## cherine

هذا صحيح إذا كانت الأقواس مصنوعة فقط من الفولاذ، وعبارة "الإسمنت الذي يرتفع لآلآف الأقدام" تصف العمارات الشاهقة، والشيء الكفيل بحبس أنفاس فتاة القرية هو الإسمنت المرتفع فقط. أما إذا كان المعنى المقصود أن الأقواس مصنوعة من الفولاذ والإسمنت، وأن الأقواس ترتفع لآلاف الأقدام، إذن فالمفروض أن يكون الضمير (التي) وليس (الذي) وتبقى عبارة (ما زالت كفيلة) كما هي.


----------



## Stephen Schmidt

في هذه الحالة الأقواس والعمارات الشاهقة من الأسمنت كلاهما يحبسان نفس الفتاة. فماذا نقول؟


----------



## Matat

كلام شيرين صحيح أن (ما زالت كفيلة) صواب لأن الفعل عائد على (الأقواس) الذي هو جمع غير سالم، ولذا ينطبق عليه المفرد المؤنث. لكن فيما يخص (الذي) فأرى أن هذا صحيح أيضا من باب ما يسمى "التنازع" في العربية حيث يوجد عاملان  لمعمول واحد. ولا أرى وجها لاستعمال (التي) هنا لأن (الفولاذ) و(الإسمنت) مفردان، فحتى لو اعتُبر الاسم الموصول صفةً للكلمتين لَاستُعمل (اللَّذَيْنِ) لا (التي). لكني لا أشعر أن القول (فالأقواس المصنوعة من الفولاذ والإسمنت *اللذين يرتفعان* لآلاف الأقدام ما زالت كفيلة) سائغ للسمع، فأرى استعمال (الذي) أفضل هنا.


----------



## cherine

مع حق، لكن ما قلتُه عن أن "التي" قد يكون/تكون أفضل، من باب أن الضمير يعود على الأقواس: الأقواس (المصنوعة من الفولاذ والأسمنت) التي ترتفع لآلاف الأقدام. لكن شكُرًا لإضافة معلومة التنازع، وربما هي التفسير الأنسب هنا.
ويظل أن ما يحبس نَفَسَ الفتاة هو الأقواس، فلا ذِكرَ صريحًا في النص للعمارات، وما أفهمه شخصيًا أن الفولاذ والأسمنت هما المادتان اللتان صُنعت منهما الأقواس


----------



## Stephen Schmidt

الأقواس مصنوعة من الفولاذ فقط، أما الأسمنت فيشير إلى الابنية المصنوعة من الأسمنت.
فالأقواس المصنوعة من الفولاذ، و(أبنية) الأسمنت الذي يرتفع لآلاف الأقدام ما زال(ت) كفيل(ة) بحبس أنفاس فتاة القرية.
الأقواس المصنوعة من الفولاذ وأبنية الأسمنت كلاهما يحبسان أنفاس الفتاة.
فهل نقول
مازالا كفيلين بحبس
أو
ما زالوا كفيلين بحبس
أو
مازالت كفيلة
أو
مازال كفيل
؟


----------



## Matat

Stephen Schmidt said:


> الأقواس مصنوعة من الفولاذ فقط، أما الأسمنت فيشير إلى الابنية المصنوعة من الأسمنت.
> فالأقواس المصنوعة من الفولاذ، و(أبنية) الأسمنت الذي يرتفع لآلاف الأقدام ما زال(ت) كفيل(ة) بحبس أنفاس فتاة القرية.
> الأقواس المصنوعة من الفولاذ وأبنية الأسمنت كلاهما يحبسان أنفاس الفتاة.
> فهل نقول
> مازالا كفيلين بحبس
> أو
> ما زالوا كفيلين بحبس
> أو
> مازالت كفيلة
> أو
> مازال كفيل
> ؟



كلامك صحيح. لم أنتبه إلى المعنى. في هذه الحال لك الخيار بين ثلاث عبارات كلها صحيحة.

1-
إذ إن كلمة (الأقواس) جمع فإذا جمعت (الإسمنت) معها تصبح جمعا أكبر ويبقى المعنى على الجمع غير السالم، فيقال (الأقواس والإسمنت ما زالت كفيلة).

2-
ويجوز للجمع غير السالم أن يوصف ويتصرف من الجمع المؤنث السالم فيمكن لك أن تقول (الأقواس والإسمنت ما زلنَ كفيلاتٍ) أيضا.

3-
كلمة (أقواس) على وزن (أفعال) الذي هو من صيغ ما يسمى "جمع القلة". يجوز للجمع القلة معاملته جمعا أو مفردا. فيمكن لك أن تعامل (الأقواس) مفردا مذكرا ومن هذا الاعتبار يجوز القول (الأقواس والإسمنت ما زالا كفيلين) أيضا.


----------

